# Smoking in my 2-Channel Room....How bad is it?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, I know I probably going to get the rath of a lot of you......and I probably deserve it.

I do smoke in my 2 channel dedicated 11'x13' listening room. I know this is probably a big "NO NO", but after a long hard day at the office, I really enjoy a couple of cold beers and to a smoker, cigarettes naturally go along with that.

Aside from the obvious reasons I shouldn't even be smoking (trust me...I am the first to admit it is a nasty unhealthy habit)........How detrimental is the lingering smoke on the equipment?

Thanks in advance for not being "too" brutal on me. :surrender: Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

First of all I must say that I myself am a smoker
And I agree that when I try to relax listening to music after a hard day,
some cigarettes are a must for me too
But although I do this for many years, I havent encoundered any problems, with the stereo, I mean:bigsmile: 
One word of caution: You must always be able to see the equipment through the smoke to be on the safe side:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

If you try to sell the equipment, and it smells like smoke (the smell lingers in cables and plastics, etc.), then you'll have an unhappy buyer on the other end.


----------



## muse77 (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think smoking would hurt anything. I would be more concerned with dust and dirt getting in the equipment. I work in a factory and see a lot worse. We have computer and electronic equipment that gets coated with a black oily dirt. The casting area gets graphite in everything but the equipment keeps chugging along, until it overheats ( dirt is an insulator). 


Bryan


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've heard people recommend an air purifier for smoking in the HT.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

There are a bunch of weird chemicals and compounds in cigarette smoke. I don't know how that would affect things.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I use to smoke... way back when. My parents (over 70) still smoke and the smell to a non-smoker is not desirable, at least not for me and quite a few other non-smokers I know. I would personally prefer not to buy from a smoker, but I suppose I would not let that hinder a good enough deal. I do know that I have seen it mentioned on Audiogon on several occasions that the owner is a non-smoker. I think some people do take it into consideration. Whether it actually hurts the performance of the equipment... I don't know. I'd go for the purifier to be on the safe side.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I bought an amp from a smoker. Had to let it sit in the garage for awhile and put an air freshener near it. Eventually I allowed it in the house.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

There's nothing worse than an ex-smoker pontificating on how others should avoid this filthy habit. 

But this AV use (and abuse) really does seem to be catching hold.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I don't think smoking could do much good for anything optical. There's probably a hundred reasons why it would take 30 years of 40 a day to create real problems, but I can't imagine it would help DVD/BR/CD players. We spend oodles on small tweeks to make tiny differences, why naff it all up by fogging the lenses?

Oh! And I do smoke.

Russell


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

I smoked too but quit for 10 years now! Hard to kill this habit but keep trying to cut down. The reason I took up interest for hi fi is to get rid of smoking??? Unbelievable trade off for me and it is real! I still get stuck with the love of hi fi as it save me from smoking. 

I can understand all the problems facing all smokers as I was myself but not smoking the smoke to the equipment. Yes, you bet all things you touched have the odour of the nicortine (nasty smell even to smokers). 

My 1cent suggestion: if you can quit and continue enjoy music or movie or both, the best person you will be. Best wishes to all smokers forumers.


----------

